# Looking for expats from Yorkshire living abroad?



## Arashid1999

Hi there, I'm looking to connect with any expats originally from Yorkshire in England who now live abroad?


----------



## bridgetwaldenjones

Hello. I am from Yorkshire but have lived in Spain for over 30 years


----------

